# Brown + cream



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You can call it many things, but the "accepted" term is brown buckskin. Other names include smoky brown and brownskin. However, you get lots of breeders/owners who just don't get that brown is a colour, and then they get called dark buckskin or sooty buckskin.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

that's interesting, I never knew that. Thanks.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

You would most likely get a buckskin with a cross between a cremello (or a palomino) and a brown.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> You can call it many things, but the "accepted" term is brown buckskin. Other names include smoky brown and brownskin. However, you get lots of breeders/owners who just don't get that brown is a colour, and then they get called dark buckskin or sooty buckskin.


LOL, Chiilaa, even those of us that recognize brown as a separate color still have a difficult time not calling the cream carrier a sooty buckskin instead of a brownskin :lol:.

Seriously, though, that's my favorite cream shade


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ Drool. I absolutely agree!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

PetDNA in Arizona has an actual test for the smoky brown or brown period.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Some registries don't recognize 'brown' as a color. The Arabs only recognize black or bay, not brown, so regardless of variations on the color the horse will only be listed as a bay or black.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, Chiilaa, even those of us that recognize brown as a separate color still have a difficult time not calling the cream carrier a sooty buckskin instead of a brownskin :lol:.
> 
> Seriously, though, that's my favorite cream shade


I can haz that for my Birthday? Please :lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I can haz that for my Birthday? Please :lol:


Me too! I wantz dat too!  :rofl:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, if I ever find a horse like that...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll make sure to share pictures :wink::lol:.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah but we know that registry bodies are out of date, and resistant to change. So we, as free thinking individuals, don't bow to their lack of knowledge 

Also, I agree. Brown buckskin is delicious, and is almost definitely my favourite horse colour of all time. Which says something, because I like most of them a lot lol.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

There are alot of reg. that do recognize brown maybe not the smokey part but the do recognize brown..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> There are alot of reg. that do recognize brown maybe not the smokey part but the do recognize brown..


True, but then they probably have other colours they don't recognise. They are all so determined not to change lol. Even the Arabs, which have 5 colours and two white patterns still don't recognise brown lol.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> True, but then they probably have other colours they don't recognise. They are all so determined not to change lol. Even the Arabs, which have 5 colours and two white patterns still don't recognise brown lol.


 
Yea I agree its pretty lame they need to be updated with the times


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Yea I agree its pretty lame they need to be updated with the times


 
HAH! They are having a hard enough time just getting enough people to become members and to register enough foals to stay out of bankruptcy court...getting up with the times is the last thing on their minds, as is customer service.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Does this count as a brown buckskin? :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I am mighty proud of my brother. When his horse, Snuffy, was born about 12 years ago, he struggled with what color to call him. He wasn't sure whether to register him as a brown or a bay. Finally, he decided on brown...and he was right LOL.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Po that's a speshul colour called a Mudskin. Much rarer


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooooh! When I give her a bath, she loses the Mudskin part and becomes a buckskin with the satin gene. 

:lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You should definitely breed her. She would make such pretteh poneh babbehs!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL my perlino does the same thing except the grass stains are still there sometimes light horses are a pita


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

brownskin is the one I hear the most often I think.... but brown creme is right behind it. I usually just say brown with creme myself. Now...a double creme dilute on brown? What would we call that if we want a new name for brown with creme? I think I heard someone call it smokey brown before...but that's about it. LOL

Browns with creme are one of my FAVORITE colors


----------



## Tintara (May 27, 2012)

Dilute brown, smoky brown, brown buckskin.... they're the most universally accepted terms that I've seen used. Depends where you live.

Double cream on brown will probably just be called smoky brown perlino and double cream on black smoky black perlino. Or they'll all just continue to be called smoky perlino. :-|


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am more inclined to use "smoky" for black dilutes, and "brown based" for brown dilutes. It's most common for black with double cream to be called smoky cream, and a single cream to be smoky black.


----------

